# Working permit



## Cuyp (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi!

Soon moving to Malaysia and having some ideas about doing private business in greater KL area.
If i own small enterprise with someone who is eligible by local laws can i apply for working permit?

Thnx in advance!


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

you can. but if thats the case, you should go for business visa. rather then working permit.


----------



## Cuyp (Sep 16, 2012)

Well,anything that would allow me to work and live legaly in Malaysia.So it's business visa..ok,thanx!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Cuyp said:


> Well,anything that would allow me to work and live legaly in Malaysia.So it's business visa..ok,thanx!


It takes time to set up the company and find a partner- meantime enter under tourist visa and follow the flow.


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

i think he already has a friend.


----------



## Cuyp (Sep 16, 2012)

veriya said:


> i think he already has a friend.


Well,not exactly.Will meat bunch of people over there,so i might also meet a business partner.Who knows.
As i have some business ideas i am just gathering infos for now.We say that good preparation makes half of a job done


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

thats true. jus make sure you think of the competitions here too, which ever idea it is.


----------

